# swift ha pasado los 7.000 y nadie...



## Calambur

...lo ha saludado todavía. ¿Estará enojado? 

Como compensación, propongo incluirlo entre las 7 maravillas del mundo moderno.

¡Felicitaciones, gatito ornitólogo! (Pobres pajaritos...).


----------



## Mate

Swift A.K.A. José. What can I say, say, say. say,...

Josei, josei, a vecei cómo jodéi.


----------



## Fer BA

¡¡¡Guauuuu!!! (¿o miauuuu en honor a Vivi?)

7000 posts...y tan jovencito hubiera dicho mi abuela.

¡¡ Un chimney swift de regalo, nuestra criatura pelágica !! 

¡¡ Felicidades !!​ 
Ahora que sé donde quedan las Congrats Pages es más fácil...


----------



## Vanda

*Ligeirinho! 7000 já?! Sempre tão dedicado e atencioso! 

Em frente, mano! Mais 7000 ligeirinho, ligeirinho!
*​


----------



## kidika

¿Qué puedo decir, Swifty? Esa combinación ornito-felina me recuerda a alguien...

¡Felices 7000 y pico posts! Espero tener ocasión de leerte y contestarte usando esos puntos suspensivos que tanto te gustan...


----------



## didakticos

¡Muchas felicidades en tus siete mil pepinos! ¿Qué puedo decirte swift? Nos hemos congregado aquí un poqui*tico* tarde, pero:

  Nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena. 

A buen, pocas.

¡Un abrazo!

*PD: gracias a Calambur por el recordatorio.*


----------



## Prima Facie

7000 mensajes...wow. ¡¡¡enhorabuena!!! y gracias por toda la ayuda que nos prestas.


----------



## ewie

Happy Postibirthary, Stumpy! ~ I live on your wise words


_(Well, that's not strictly true ... I actually live on pizza, vodka, and menthol fags, but you know what I mean ...)_


----------



## totor

*…y pensar que empezó ayer nomás…*​


----------



## romarsan

Despierta José que te esperamos.

El encargado de la música ya llegó. 

Un placer tener un gatito como tú por amigo.

Besotes


----------



## Nanon

¡Enhorabuena!

Puedes seguir hasta los 10.000 sin peligro (y después también, con un poco de adaptación):


> Only recently, we  have discovered that these birds fly up to around 10,000ft.
> It's  at this altitude that  they shut down half their brain, continually  correcting the wind drift so they wake up where they fall asleep.


Fuente 

Bises, bisous, bisettes et... bisons .


----------



## ewie

_Mmmmm_, bisons ....


----------



## Vanda

Ewie, é porque eu ''inventei'' bisão (bisous + beijão). Aninha fez uma adaptação ao espanhol, né Aninha? Bisous + beson (???), certo?


----------



## Nanon

Bisou + bison + francês, Vandinha .
Le bison qui inventa le bisou.

But Ewie's variant looks yummy!


----------



## Vanda

Que história linda, Aninha!


----------



## Nanon

Histórias com beijinhos sempre são lindas ...


----------



## Calambur

¡Qué interesante lo del *vencejo*!: no sabía que el nombre es *swift* -pensaba que nuestro ornitólogo sólo había elegido ese nombre por la *velocidad* que demuestra, pero parece que el muchachito tenía una carta escondida en la manga, o bajo el ala, o entre las plumas-.


----------



## didakticos

Calambur said:


> ¡Qué interesante lo del *vencejo*!: no sabía que el nombre es *swift* -pensaba que nuestro ornitólogo sólo había elegido ese nombre por la *velocidad* que demuestra, pero parece que el muchachito tenía una carta escondida en la manga, o bajo el ala, o entre las plumas-.


Y recuerden que
_*
Gallo viejo, con el ala mata *_

 (no es que te esté diciendo viejo swift , sólo quería agregar algo a lo dicho por Cala). Creo que mejor me voy al otro hilo, el de *refranes* a escribir este, antes de que se me olvide.


----------



## SDLX Master

God damn it! You have made it to 7K already!!  And you're only 21 years old! 
I'm glad you are a member in our virtual community. Your knowledge, insight, wits and all are much too good to be missed.  How about you join us in the TBNT thread for anticipated celebration every 10K or so?


----------



## miguel89

Felicidades, che.  Siempre es un gusto leerte.
Te mando un saludo grande
Miguel


----------



## swift

Vivi:

¿Por qué iba yo a estar disgustado? Gracias por este hilo. Estaba a punto de anotarme en el _Zenx badnou zenx_, con el ego herido.  

A los gatos les encanta contemplar a las aves enjauladas... Pero se divierten más atrapándolas en el vuelo. Lo bueno es que yo estoy fuera de alcance. 

Mate: ¿Sólo a vecei? Estás siendo mezquino.  Gracias por toda tu ayuda y por tu gran paciencia. 

Fer: Ya ves. Seguí participando y verás que me alcanzás. Cuestión de días, no creás que cuesta mucho. 

Vanda:

Siempre tan _adorável_, y tan ameno leerte. Gracias.

...

Didak: ¡Qué detallazo, hombre!

Prima: Me encanta sentir que al llamarte parece que eres de la familia.

Don Puppy: Recuerda: 'It is written, Ewan shall not live by pizza alone'.

Totor: Sí, pero me tomó mucho más tiempo llegar a los primeros mil. Un placer tenerte acá y seguí creando hilos interesantes para distraerme. 

Ro: Me desperté tempranito. Lo que pasa es que andaba dando clases. Disfruta el sol y la playa.

Anne: ¿Sólo viviré más de veinte años? Lo malo es que no dice cuánto más... ¡¡Cuánto tiempo me queda, doctora!!

Roger: Que sea para los 21K. ¿Te parece?

Miguel: ¡Qué sorpresa! Gracias por venir, che. Un abrazote.

Besos, cariños y abrazos. No se peleen, para todos tengo.


----------



## Calambur

swift said:


> Besos, cariños y abrazos. No se peleen, para todos tengo.


¡Ay!, qué lindo. Yo quiero...


----------



## piraña utria

¡¡¡Hombe pelaíto, que fiiiiiiesta tan sabrosa, como decimos por acá!!!

Faltan unas amigas que ya vienen, porque no estamos "emparejados todos".

Un abrazo José, y nos vemos pronto en los 10.000.

A.


----------



## swift

¡Alberto! Tiempos sin coincidir. Siempre tan atento viniendo a saludarme. Parece que habrá un viaje a Cartagena de Indias en los próximos meses... Ya veremos. =)

Creo que Kiddie se enojó conmigo.  Lo que pasa es que los puntos suspensivos eran para demostrarle que nos entendemos tan bien que las palabras sobran. 

Así que doña Kidika, muchas gracias por sus palabras. Favor que usté mease.


----------



## kidika

swift said:


> Creo que Kiddie se enojó conmigo.  Lo que pasa es que los puntos suspensivos eran para demostrarle que nos entendemos tan bien que las palabras sobran.
> 
> Así que doña Kidika, muchas gracias por sus palabras. Favor que usté mease.



¿Enfadada con Vos, moi?* ¡Nunca, vive Dios! ¡Lo juro por Snoopy! 

Cualquier comentario de vuesa merced es *siempre*  ... 

(Nunca se supo quien observaba a quien en esta historia) 


Para que veas que es verdad lo que digo, mira lo que te he traído de regalo de cumpleposts.


*Nunca me enfadan los foreros, pueden tocarme la fibra algunos comentarios de algunos foreros, pero en otros posts esos mismos foreros pueden parecerme geniales, adorables, brillantes, graciosos, etc. Tiendo a no criticar al forero, aunque a lo mejor a veces lo parece, sino al comentario.


----------



## Nonstar

Parabéns, Sr pajarito.
saludos baudelairianos!


----------



## swift

Digamos que "Señor Pajarito" no deja de ser connotado en Costa Rica. Pero dejemos que sea, por esta vez. 

Un gusto siempre leerte.

Gracias, Kiddie. El regalito está simpático, muchas gracias. Me encanta leer tus posts en el CC.


----------



## la_machy

*¿7000 ya, Josesito? *

*¡Bien hecho, tiger!*

*Eso significa que no siempre te la pasas así(...). *

*Muchos buenos deseos y no cambies, avegato.*

*All the best,*
*Marie*


----------



## swift

Ah no, el que se echa sobre mis libros y sobre el periódico es Tatou, mi gato. Es un gato bibliófago. 

Gracias, Marie. Me encanta que estés también acá. 

¿Un par de chelas?


----------



## la_machy

swift said:


> .
> 
> ¿Un par de chelas?


 
¡Nos las echamos! 

¿Qué tanto es tantito? 

(al fin que ya estás en edad).


----------



## swift

¿Te gustan micheladas?


----------



## la_machy

swift said:


> ¿Te gustan micheladas?


 
¡A qué sí! 

¿Quién dijo salud? 

¡Qué importa que mañana sea lunes!


----------



## Milton Sand

¡Felices siete mil cincuenta y nueve, Swiftín! 
¿Quedó michelada?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Cher ami, mes plus sincères félicitations !

(¡Uy, qué formal!)

Veo que, además, que te gustan los gatos y la cerveza Corona. Eso nos une aún más.

Abraxas, como dice Santana.


----------



## swift

Milton: Me agrada mucho que hayas venido. =) Te guardé una en la heladera... La otra es para Juan Jacob.

Gracias a ambos por saludarme.


----------



## Mirlo

Swift, perdona que te salude tan tarde (ando de vacaciones). 
Me alegro mucho por ti, y espero que sean muchos más.
Salud!!!


----------



## chamyto

Felices 7000 posts , swift .


----------



## Angel.Aura

Complimenti per i tuoi 7.000!


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Manda carallo! No paso hace días por este foro. Siete mil buenas aportaciones. Mis parabienes.


----------



## gatogab

romarsan said:


> Un placer tener un gatito como tú por amigo.
> Besotes


 
Muchas gracias, RO.




> Join Date: Apr 2007
> Location: San José, Costa Rica
> Native language: Castellano
> Age: 21
> *Posts: 7,068* *<<== FELICIDADES*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Rhôôôô (<- ceci n'est pas un début de ronronnement, mais plutôt de râlage !), mais tu profites de mon absence pour postiverser ! Tsk tsk...
Comme Joséphine, j'ai osé, José , une petite chanimation, puisque tu sors souvent ta petite langue rose dans tes posts. 

Bisettes.


----------



## gatogab

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Rhôôôô (<- ceci n'est pas un début de ronronnement, mais plutôt de râlage !), mais tu profites de mon absence pour postiverser ! Tsk tsk...
> Comme Joséphine, j'ai osé, José , une petite chanimation, puisque tu sors souvent ta petite langue rose dans tes posts.
> 
> Bisettes.


 
petite chanimation <<==BELLISSIMO/BELLÍSIMO/TROP BIEN/AWESOME


----------



## romarsan

gatogab said:


> Muchas gracias, RO.



No podía ser mejor la representación gatuna de este hilo.

¿A qué si?

Tú fuiste mi primer amigo Gato en WR.


----------



## gatogab

Deberíamos tomarnos en serio el sentido del humor. 

...DIJO Y SE RIÓ.


----------



## Calambur

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> une petite chanimation
> Bisettes.


Felicitaciones, *KaRiNe_Fr*. Precioso, el trabajo que has hecho.


----------



## Punky Zoé

_On a trouvé une photo de Swift en pleine action !_

_ Félicitations !!!_ ​


----------



## swift

Mirlo: Gracias por tus hermosas palabras. =] Hace tiempo que no coincidimos en los foros, así que me alegra verte por acá. Muchos saludos.

chamyto: Gracias a ti también. Un gusto leerte... 

Gabocat... dijo y se rió. 

Laura: Grazie per i tuoi complimenti. 

XiaoRoel: Grazas pola teu gabança. (Espero que esté correcto... )

Karine, tu m'épates ! Merci !

Zoé : Si je me dis que je participe dans un forum où il y a des personnes comme toi je me sens tout petit ; si je me dis que des personnes comme toi participent dans un forum avec moi, ça va mieux. Un grand merci à toi aussi !


----------



## gatogab

swift said:


> Gabocat... dijo y se rió.


 
*GABOCAT*
 Lo tendré muy presente apenas encuentre la ocasión.
Se ve bien y cuando lo pronuncio me gusta como suena.


----------



## swift

Kiddie: espero que estés celosísima de mi nuevo gatazo.


----------



## la_machy

¡Uauu, Swiftie! Qué ojo más hermoso.

Hasta dan ganas de cantarte...

♪ _Hay unos ojos que si me miraaaan...♪♪_
_..._
_Ojooos más lindos no he visto yooo ♪_

_._


----------



## kidika

swift said:


> Kiddie: espero que estés celosísima de mi nuevo gatazo.



Celosa no, impresionada sí, pero en el buen sentido, ya sabes.


----------

